# Come one, Come All, Nuclear Strike 3 is coming to town!



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

ok, the time has come to set up the 3rd Quarter of the 2011 Mass Bombing titled Nuclear Strike. As usual a deserving candidate has been selected and launch is immanent. Just like those in the past you will not to miss this one.

Nuclear Strike 1 
-The Aftermath

Nuclear Strike 2
-The Aftermath

Nuclear Strike 3

Join Task Force Members:
1. Sarge
2. 
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

What the hell, I'm in.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

what is the launch date & can we PM you know for target?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Yowzer! Those are some massive nuclear strikes!!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Come on Shawn. Jump in with your eyes closedoke:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> what is the launch date & can we PM you know for target?


Launch date is a bit off. I like to give it time to grow and give you bros some time to prep if need be. No specific date set but likely sometime in August. Still have the finale to close out the year with. Another worthy target as they always are....

side note: please be sure to use the list when signing up. Just to be sure I don't miss anyone. :tu I'd appreciate that very much, thank you.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

titlowda said:


> come on shawn. Jump in with your eyes closedoke:


ok - not one turn down a challenge = i'm in!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

the time has come to set up the 3rd Quarter of the 2011 Mass Bombing titled Nuclear Strike. As usual a deserving candidate has been selected and launch is immanent. Just like those in the past you will not to miss this one. 


Join Task Force Members:
1. Sarge
2. titlowda
3. Oldmso54
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds like fun, sign me up.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I like to bomb - Sign me up!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

why the hell not

Join Task Force Members:
1. Sarge
2. titlowda
3. Oldmso54
4. kapathy
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

the time has come to set up the 3rd Quarter of the 2011 Mass Bombing titled Nuclear Strike. As usual a deserving candidate has been selected and launch is immanent. Just like those in the past you will not to miss this one.


Join Task Force Members:
1. Sarge
2. titlowda
3. Oldmso54
4. raycarlo
5. Mr. Mich
6. Hannibal
7. kapathy
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Sign me up for the Nucular...Newcleer...Nookewlar...the bombing.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

sign me up, but I'll be on vacation for the next 2 weeks. If you all launch before that, I'll just be the aftershock.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Always up for one of these


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

the time has come to set up the 3rd Quarter of the 2011 Mass Bombing titled Nuclear Strike. As usual a deserving candidate has been selected and launch is immanent. Just like those in the past you will not to miss this one.


Join Task Force Members:
1. Sarge
2. titlowda
3. Oldmso54
4. raycarlo
5. Mr. Mich
6. Hannibal
7. kapathy
8. RGraphics
9. User Name
10. Vicini
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

Let's kick this pig.

Join Task Force Members:
1. Sarge
2. titlowda
3. Oldmso54
4. raycarlo
5. Mr. Mich
6. Hannibal
7. kapathy
8. RGraphics
9. User Name
10. Vicini
11. AgentJuggernaut
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Bump

you know you want to. Come one, come all, let's all knock this brother to the ground.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm in for some action.

Join Task Force Members:
1. Sarge
2. titlowda
3. Oldmso54
4. raycarlo
5. Mr. Mich
6. Hannibal
7. kapathy
8. RGraphics
9. User Name
10. Vicini
11. AgentJuggernaut
12. Jimbo1
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
__________________


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

bumbage for the slow start & as usual questionably deserving BOTL who's about to get DESTROYED.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

when is target info going to be released so we can slowly gather the neccesary shrapnal (damn i was i could spell)


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

When we shooting battle? I only have a couple days left. I will PM you because I've got a question....


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Put me in coach!

Task Force Members:

1. Sarge
2. titlowda
3. Oldmso54
4. raycarlo
5. Mr. Mich
6. Hannibal
7. kapathy
8. RGraphics
9. User Name
10. Vicini
11. AgentJuggernaut
12. Jimbo1
13. Cigar Noob
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The Ninja is in!



Task Force Members:

1. Sarge
2. titlowda
3. Oldmso54
4. raycarlo
5. Mr. Mich
6. Hannibal
7. kapathy
8. RGraphics
9. User Name
10. Vicini
11. AgentJuggernaut
12. Jimbo1
13. Cigar Noob
14. The Ninja!!!
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

What better way to pop my bombing cherry than with a nuclear one? I'm in!
Task Force Members:

1. Sarge
2. titlowda
3. Oldmso54
4. raycarlo
5. Mr. Mich
6. Hannibal
7. kapathy
8. RGraphics
9. User Name
10. Vicini
11. AgentJuggernaut
12. Jimbo1
13. Cigar Noob
14. The Ninja!!!
15. Danfish98
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Been away for a while. Figure this would be a great way to show I'm back 8)


Task Force Members:

1. Sarge
2. titlowda
3. Oldmso54
4. raycarlo
5. Mr. Mich
6. Hannibal
7. kapathy
8. RGraphics
9. User Name
10. Vicini
11. AgentJuggernaut
12. Jimbo1
13. Cigar Noob
14. The Ninja!!!
15. Danfish98
16. n3uka
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

"I like tacos."


Task Force Members:

1. Sarge
2. titlowda
3. Oldmso54
4. raycarlo
5. Mr. Mich
6. Hannibal
7. kapathy
8. RGraphics
9. User Name
10. Vicini
11. AgentJuggernaut
12. Jimbo1
13. Cigar Noob
14. The Ninja!!!
15. Danfish98
16. n3uka
17. jp13
18.
19.
20.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

How did I miss this? Well, I might have some crusty ol' dog rockets to toss in. Plus I can't let the other ZKs and Squids have all the fun on this. I'm in!

1. Sarge
2. titlowda
3. Oldmso54
4. raycarlo
5. Mr. Mich
6. Hannibal
7. kapathy
8. RGraphics
9. User Name
10. Vicini
11. AgentJuggernaut
12. Jimbo1
13. Cigar Noob
14. The Ninja!!!
15. Danfish98
16. n3uka
17. jp13
18. SoCalOCMatt
19.
20.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

If the launch can take place on Monday, then I'd love to try my hand at assisted total decimation.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Rackir said:


> If the launch can take place on Monday, then I'd love to try my hand at assisted total decimation.


undecided on exactly when this launch will take place. Considering the weather it's going to probably launch early in the week sometime. Mon-Tues to ensure it doesn't spend prolonged time in USPS/UPS hands.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Sarge said:


> undecided on exactly when this launch will take place. Considering the weather it's going to probably launch early in the week sometime. Mon-Tues to ensure it doesn't spend prolonged time in USPS/UPS hands.


Then I'm down.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Where are we at with this.

can I get a PM with date and target info


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

someone pm me the target and date ( I might be in)


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

bump....lets get this to 25 (minimum!!!!!) :new_all_coholic::new_all_coholic:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Alright Sarge it's been awhile count me in an send me the coordinates.


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

Please also PM me with the target info.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

I think a lot of us are waiting for target info.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

No date set. Target info: Classified. This should get rolling soon. All info from date to ship, target, & address will be sent.... thanks everyone for all the adds.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok, we can't have a Task Force on here without somebody repping Team Infidel. I'm in. I'm going to pull part of my stash out of hibernation and set it aside. When this goes down, I will have my wife drop it in the mail... What could go wrong???


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

1. Sarge
2. titlowda
3. Oldmso54
4. raycarlo
5. Mr. Mich
6. Hannibal
7. kapathy
8. RGraphics
9. User Name
10. Vicini
11. AgentJuggernaut
12. Jimbo1
13. Cigar Noob
14. The Ninja!!!
15. Danfish98
16. n3uka
17. jp13
18. SoCalOCMatt
19. Rackir
20. Smelvis


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

bump it up, come on brothers, let's get this baby rolling! You won't regret it. :tu We're not quite @ a Nuclear Level yet. Jump aboard. This Stealth Bomber is about to take off & fly under some poor brothers radar.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes sir, I'm in.

1. Sarge
2. titlowda
3. Oldmso54
4. raycarlo
5. Mr. Mich
6. Hannibal
7. kapathy
8. RGraphics
9. User Name
10. Vicini
11. AgentJuggernaut
12. Jimbo1
13. Cigar Noob
14. The Ninja!!!
15. Danfish98
16. n3uka
17. jp13
18. SoCalOCMatt
19. Rackir
20. Smelvis
21. Swany


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> I'm in.


Make sure he's on the list.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Sign me up! :wink:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I added ShortFuse and 68 Lotus to the list for ya.:rockon:

1. Sarge
2. titlowda
3. Oldmso54
4. raycarlo
5. Mr. Mich
6. Hannibal
7. kapathy
8. RGraphics
9. User Name
10. Vicini
11. AgentJuggernaut
12. Jimbo1
13. Cigar Noob
14. The Ninja!!!
15. Danfish98
16. n3uka
17. jp13
18. SoCalOCMatt
19. Rackir
20. Smelvis
21. Swany
22. ShortFuse
23. 68 Lotus


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Swany said:


> I added ShortFuse and 68 Lotus to the list for ya.:rockon:


thank ya sir. :tu

Bump it up!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

So..... we gonna get any details or what?


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Bump It Up! 

everyone brace yourself. I fear launch codes will be sent in the foreseeable future.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> So..... we gonna get any details or what?


sarge is being eerily quiet about this one.... means its gonna be a good one me thinks


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

kapathy said:


> sarge is being eerily quiet about this one.... means its gonna be a good one me thinks


I'm with you Kevin - my trigger finger is getting itchy....


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

This sounds fun, throwm my name into the mix as well.


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

After reading through the last couple of the threads, this is absolutely insane and you guys are friggin' generous.

Just awesome to see this. Keep it up!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

1. Sarge
2. titlowda
3. Oldmso54
4. raycarlo
5. Mr. Mich
6. Hannibal
7. kapathy
8. RGraphics
9. User Name
10. Vicini
11. AgentJuggernaut
12. Jimbo1
13. Cigar Noob
14. The Ninja!!!
15. Danfish98
16. n3uka
17. jp13
18. SoCalOCMatt
19. Rackir
20. Smelvis
21. Swany
22. ShortFuse
23. 68 Lotus
24. Stew
25. Reino? yeah I'll get him to send something. :tu


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

trigger finger is getting itchy........


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

God bless the guy that this madness lands on


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

jimbo1 said:


> trigger finger is getting itchy........


ME TOO!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

im starting to wonder if sarge is trying to make us antsy on purpose.....sort of push us to the brink of sanity so we unleash hell when the time comes.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Sir! firing tube is ready sir! Awaiting targeting solution and firing authorization sir!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I am compiling some explosives for the 4th quarter nuke, but I will be watching this one for sure....cannot wait to see the devestation that is about to happen

opcorn:


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

This is what I know for a fact. There are some extremely heavy hitters signed up for this bomb and I will be sending mine from Iraq. So I will have to make it extra fat to make up for the shipping delay! 

As far as getting antsy, yeah, I am I just ordered another box of Tats and some Opus yesterday. Might not make it here in time for the strike, but I have contingency plans:dude::spy::laser:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ShortFuse said:


> This is what I know for a fact. There are some extremely heavy hitters signed up for this bomb and I will be sending mine from Iraq. So I will have to make it extra fat to make up for the shipping delay!
> 
> As far as getting antsy, yeah, I am I just ordered another box of Tats and some Opus yesterday. Might not make it here in time for the strike, but I have contingency plans:dude::spy::laser:


Dang Thom - Tat's and Opus shipping to Iraq? Your'e a crazy man!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

soo..... :yawn:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

ShortFuse said:


> This is what I know for a fact. There are some extremely heavy hitters signed up for this bomb and I will be sending mine from Iraq. So I will have to make it extra fat to make up for the shipping delay!
> 
> As far as getting antsy, yeah, I am I just ordered another box of Tats and some Opus yesterday. Might not make it here in time for the strike, but I have contingency plans:dude::spy::laser:


Man, i miss those deployment pay checks. box of tats and opus. JEALOUS.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Swany said:


> Man, i miss those deployment pay checks. box of tats and opus. JEALOUS.


It was my monthly allowance. It was NOT a box of Opus, just a few. And wait until you get through EOD school and you start getting the pro-pay on top of everything else.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

Awaiting the order, sir.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Need coordinates and a day to load them tubes pre launch! :wink:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Bump it up. 6 more weeks till detonation. Enlist now or regret it for life. :banghead::loco:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Bump to get some more to sign up. Plenty of prep time left it seems.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Is this associated with any particular group? Or just a huge damn nuke?


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Count me in. PM me the info.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Is this associated with any particular group? Or just a huge damn nuke?


The latter. We could use all the firepower possible. :eyebrows:


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Sarge said:


> Bump it up. 6 more weeks till detonation. Enlist now or regret it for life. :banghead::loco:


6 weeks? :faint::crazy:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> Is this associated with any particular group? Or just a huge damn nuke?


No Group. Just a random organization of BOTLs launching tactical assualts on members of Puff.

I'm Actually out of town for the weekend down in Chi for my cousins bachelor party. I don't have my laptop & only have my phone so if interested please contact another for specifics. sorry & thanks again to everyone who came together to make this happen. I organize it while you guys make it happen. :tu


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

surely,you didn't think this was gonna happen without The Herfabomber,did you?
I'm always up for mass destruction.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> surely,you didn't think this was gonna happen without The Herfabomber,did you?
> I'm always up for mass destruction.


:dude:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

If someone helps me out with target info (i.e. address) I'm in!


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. titlowda
3. Oldmso54
4. raycarlo
5. Mr. Mich
6. Hannibal
7. kapathy
8. RGraphics
9. User Name
10. Vicini
11. AgentJuggernaut
12. Jimbo1
13. Cigar Noob
14. The Ninja!!!
15. Danfish98
16. n3uka
17. jp13
18. SoCalOCMatt
19. Rackir
20. Smelvis
21. Swany
22. ShortFuse
23. 68 Lotus
24. Stew
25. Reino? yeah I'll get him to send something. 
26 Nealw6971
27. Herfabomber( aka ouirknotamuzd)
28. Sweater 88
29. Sligub
Thought i would tidy this up as I added my name, ps can the international members get a head start in a tot attack.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

wow...seeing my name up there with some serious heavy hitters is kinda cool...wow


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

oops - wrong post - sorry


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> launch has been initiated ....


Roger, launch codes accepted, WMD is in the air


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Roger that.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

ummm.... fellas.... Sarge stated that launch was in a few weeks.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

nealw6971 said:


> Roger that.


Rodger Roger.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> ummm.... fellas.... Sarge stated that launch was in a few weeks.


Negative Ghost Rider, PM Sent!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Who is this "Roger" and what did he say about me?


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> Negative Ghost Rider, PM Sent!


I was being stealthy... :spy:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> I was being stealthy... :spy:


I had a feeling...


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

so yeah I launched today


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

It is confirmed ground control, bogeys are in the air, I repeat, bogeys are in the air.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

This is gonna be bad.........


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

FAB!!!...Bird was in the air yesterday! lane:

:ss


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

The Indiana bogey is in the air.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

:ss gotta get the embedding again! :doh:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

use youtube instead of yt:


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

By the Crimson Bands of Cyttorak... my contribution was launched yesterday evening.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

AgentJuggernaut said:


> By the Crimson Bands of Cyttorak... my contribution was launched yesterday evening.


A Dr. Strange quote? Nice!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is getting ugly!


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

1. Sarge
2. titlowda
3. Oldmso54
4. raycarlo
5. Mr. Mich
6. Hannibal
7. kapathy
8. RGraphics
9. User Name
10. Vicini
11. AgentJuggernaut
12. Jimbo1
13. Cigar Noob
14. The Ninja!!!
15. Danfish98
16. n3uka
17. jp13
18. SoCalOCMatt
19. Rackir
20. Smelvis
21. Swany
22. ShortFuse
23. 68 Lotus
24. Stew
25. Reino? yeah I'll get him to send something. 
26 Nealw6971
27. Herfabomber( aka ouirknotamuzd)
28. Sweater 88
29. Sligub
30. 4pistonjosh

Okay im jumping in a little late but better late then never.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

coordinates locked and loaded
CT package initiated
destruction...imminent
there's no turning back now

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

4pistonjosh said:


> 1. Sarge
> 2. titlowda
> 3. Oldmso54
> 4. raycarlo
> ...


better late than never...Join the fun!!!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

bomb has been tossed. :behindsofa:


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Sarge, small precise tactical nuke is airborne.......detonation in the near future!!!

dc# 0309 3220 0002 2285 3980


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> This is getting ugly!


I know! I'm not sure what was in the box I sent, all I know is I came home to find a packed and adressed box, and a dog coverd in packing tape. If that crazy bitch packed the box it just can't be good.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297223-bunch-low-down-dirty-mean-sneaky-puffers.html Update.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Round 1 hit it's mark today. Shall be another interesting day in the neighborhood tomorrow.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

OOOHHHH...I think the relentless shelling will last all week!!!!!


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

The bombs on the way


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

This is fun to watch.


----------

